# Trouble sleeping



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi all, was wandering if anyone can help me.

I am having problems sleeping well at night and has been happening for a while now (in the region of about 6 months i think).

I am completely shattered as working 60 hour weeks at the minute due to overtime (double pay, couldnt resist :tongue: ).

Its probably effecting my gains because it is extremely rare i go a whole night without waking up a few times.

Anyone else experienced this and what can you do to help it??

Many thanks.

p.s I always seem so sleep better when cutting??


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Have you tried ZMA mate? Some people swear by it http://www.myprotein.co.uk/capsules-tablets-softgels/sports-supplements/zma/


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ What he says.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

if it is that bad and natural remedies fail you would be better off going to the doctors.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

try gabba it has lots of properties it helps with ph levels and test and works great in synergy with zma..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

cheers for help !!

Will give ZMA a shot and hope it works. If not, a trip to the doctors it is.

Many thanks.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

I work away for 2 weeks and do 3 days (dayshift) then 7 nights then back to days. I used to have a nightmare changing round until someone suggested melatonin.

I works for me and isn`t anything like a tranquilizer.

Just a thought


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

skellan said:


> I work away for 2 weeks and do 3 days (dayshift) then 7 nights then back to days. I used to have a nightmare changing round until someone suggested melatonin.
> 
> I works for me and isn`t anything like a tranquilizer.
> 
> Just a thought


Yeah i have heard of this mate so will do somce research and see how i get on. Is this ilegal to buy or is it readily available (not done any research yet).

Thanks for the suggestion mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Researched. Cheers for the suggestion, sounds great and got some ordered so i will let you know how i get on with it. Will start off on 1mg a day and just up it if/when needed untill i reach a dose where im getting good sleep and not feeling too groggy the day after. MASSIVE thanks if this works!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i use it nightly and go into a really deep sleep, wake up refreshed every morning


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

skellan said:


> I work away for 2 weeks and do 3 days (dayshift) then 7 nights then back to days. I used to have a nightmare changing round until someone suggested melatonin.
> 
> I works for me and isn`t anything like a tranquilizer.
> 
> Just a thought


Melatonin is great for a good nights sleep. I don't believe its habbit forming either?

Melatonin is produced naturally when it goes dark. Apparently, people on permanent nights years ago suffered from a lack of melatonin and this actually led to cancer.

IIRC there was a case against the goverment in on of the Scandinavian countries recently.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What dose do you take as the ones i have ordered come in 3mg tablets i think.

Cheers for the info everyone.


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Hi all, was wandering if anyone can help me.
> 
> I am having problems sleeping well at night and has been happening for a while now (in the region of about 6 months i think).
> 
> ...


 yeah i have trouble sleeping as well, there are a few hurbal stuff you can take but i havent got the name right now ill get back to you on that one, what i do find works is eating a lot of carbs before you sleep, i know your thinking carbs gives you energy but maybe one of the reasons your waking is that your body is telling you that your hungry exspecially if your body building, eat eat eat


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

johnlondon said:


> yeah i have trouble sleeping as well, there are a few hurbal stuff you can take but i havent got the name right now ill get back to you on that one, what i do find works is eating a lot of carbs before you sleep, i know your thinking carbs gives you energy but maybe one of the reasons your waking is that your body is telling you that your hungry exspecially if your body building, eat eat eat


I do eat quite a good size meal not long before bed mate, usually steak, potatoes and veg. And then cottage cheese just before bed.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Mate a good old [email protected] always gets me well sleepy


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

sounds like your suffering with stress m8, zma and try relax more maybe cut down the hours of work. High cortisol equals goodbye muscle


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BADASSMASS said:


> sounds like your suffering with stress m8, zma and try relax more maybe cut down the hours of work. High cortisol equals goodbye muscle


Yes have been severely suffering with stress for a while now mate. I wont touch anti depressants or the like because i dont think is that bad to warrant taking these.

Is there anything else i can take to help chill me out because i am a real hot head lately!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Barker said:


> Mate a good old [email protected] always gets me well sleepy


Ha ha :thumb:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

magnolia bark, rhodiola rosacea, and ashwaghanda help to control stress levels so you could grab some of these from holland and barrett and just add them to your diet.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BADASSMASS said:


> magnolia bark, rhodiola rosacea, and ashwaghanda help to control stress levels so you could grab some of these from holland and barrett and just add them to your diet.


Cheers mate. Will order these and give them a go. Worth a shot as my temper for a while has been pretty bad and really wish i could get a grip on it and just be placid all the time. If something happens (like finding pics of your girlfriend on holiday touching some guys bits) I tend to not be able to let it drop and i stew on it and can never stop thinking about it which pretty much puts me in a mood 24/7.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Cheers mate. Will order these and give them a go. Worth a shot as my temper for a while has been pretty bad and really wish i could get a grip on it and just be placid all the time. If something happens (like finding pics of your girlfriend on holiday touching some guys bits) I tend to not be able to let it drop and i stew on it and can never stop thinking about it which pretty much puts me in a mood 24/7.


yeh im the same m8, can see how that would get ya p!ssed anyway. Just put it to the back of ya mind and use it as motivation to train harder, thats what I do. If this fails though you can always follow my footsteps and end up with another assault charge


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BADASSMASS said:


> yeh im the same m8, can see how that would get ya p!ssed anyway. Just put it to the back of ya mind and use it as motivation to train harder, thats what I do. If this fails though you can always follow my footsteps and end up with another assault charge


Yeah and i constantly think of it but will have to just let it drop wont i as hard as that it. Nothing else i can do really other than what im already doing, which isnt working in the slightest. Maybe should have left when found them, god knows.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I do eat quite a good size meal not long before bed mate, usually steak, potatoes and veg. And then cottage cheese just before bed.


I've heard that having protein before bed does perk you up, whereas carbs make you sleepy, so the cottage cheese might be keeping you awake longer.

I also have cottage cheese before bed but will also drink a mug of Camomile tea at some point before bed as i find that really relaxes and calms me and helps me to sleep better.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

pickle21 said:


> I've heard that having protein before bed does perk you up, whereas carbs make you sleepy, so the cottage cheese might be keeping you awake longer.
> 
> I also have cottage cheese before bed but will also drink a mug of Camomile tea at some point before bed as i find that really relaxes and calms me and helps me to sleep better.


Thanks for that, i will give that a try then with the camomile tea. I actually started to have a really good sleep last night, untill neighbours fire alarm was going off repeatedly at 4 in the morning :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Hopefully the melatonin should be here soon as i have high hopes for this after doing a lot of research on it.


----------



## big si (Dec 8, 2008)

ZMA and 5-HTP work well for me....failing that zopiclone!


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

try the ashwaganda along with melatonin. i use that every nite! out like a light and not up once thru the nite!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Night Nurse does the trick for me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi all, been using melatonin for around a week or so now and it has really helped. I can often get off to sleep much better now, i still may wake up around 5 and struggle to get back to sleep but it is a massive improvement now and im starting to feel the benefits from this now.

I have found that 3mg seems to be my ideal dose, i did try 6mg a couple of nights but left me a little groggy the next day.

This is definately worth a shot for someone struggling with sleep. . . . . .


----------

